# swiftwaycloud website down



## Vijay (Mar 7, 2016)

has any one having issues with swiftwayclod.


I'm not able to access the website for 2 days. But, I'm able to access my Cloud VPS...


Any thoughts??


-THanks


Vijay


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2016)

https://www.swiftwaycloud.com ?


Not loading from here.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 7, 2016)

They stopped advertising their cloud platform on WHT 10 months ago.  I'd contact them through their main site swiftway.net and ask about the status of the swiftwaycloud.com site (i.e. is it just down for 2 days and nobody noticed or is it being discontinued and the notification emails got lost en route) .


----------



## Vijay (Mar 7, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> They stopped advertising their cloud platform on WHT 10 months ago.  I'd contact them through their main site swiftway.net and ask about the status of the swiftwaycloud.com site (i.e. is it just down for 2 days and nobody noticed or is it being discontinued and the notification emails got lost en route) .



Thanks.. I have contacted them.. Hopefully I get a response..


----------



## VyprNetworks (Mar 8, 2016)

Yea its down for me also https://www.swiftwaycloud.com/


----------



## layeronline (Mar 15, 2016)

It's up for me,


----------

